# Foamer Bottle Disaster - help!



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

In the past I've gotten my foamer bottles and pumps from WSP. Spendy and seem to get pricier every time I reorder. So, I ordered from soapandthings.com - Jody's Soap and Creations. They appeared to be the same thing. And, mostly they are. Except they leak. Every single one of them (and I have 100). I've sent an email but haven't heard back yet.

I have my first big event in one week. Any ideas? The only thing I've come up with is order from WSP, pay the extra ($50) for expedited shipping while I deal with soapandthings in the meantime.

Or has anyone used the foamers from Jody's and gotten them to work without leaking?

HELP! I'm starting to panic....


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Have never used the foamers from either of those places. The ones I have are pretty good but every once in awhile I will have a leaker. I have no suggestions.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks LaNell. I've ordered a bunch of foamers from WSP, sucked up and paid the exorbitant expedited shipping. So, these foamers instead of costing .85 each are now up to $2.20 each. Ouch.

Still nothing from soapandthings.com.

Stay tuned.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you putting your regular liquid soap recipe into the foamers or do you add something to your liquid soap recipe and then use foamers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, what Vicki said,,, your soap in foamers should actually be 1/3 liquid soap and 2/3 distilled water and try a little plumbers tape around the threads of the bottles, it does not show at all..will stop the leaking so you can use them... 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

It's actually less than 1/3LS, more like 20%LS, 80% water. The foamer I was sent (it was sold as a set, foamer and bottle) is too long for the number of threads on the bottle. And, it's not the foamer top that she has in the picture - which, of course, is what I thought I was buying.

I'll try the tape, though. Thanks for the tip. If I get it to stop leaking with the tape, will it be ugly when someone takes the foamer off to refill it? (I also sell refills.)

Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Teflon tape, used in plumbing. Are you using to much liquid to dilute your liquid soap? I use aloe vera juice instead of water....Barb must have been the one who originally told me 1/3 to 2/3rds, since she also helped fix my liquid soap recipe to work well period. You can easily tell your customers to use seran wrap, etc when they refil. You could even have information on your liquid soap you sell for refill, with directions to dilute it, and or how to keep the lid from leaking. I would never pay WSP's price on some of their products. They will price you out of competition. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that the foamers that I got from them tended to shoot soap OUT and not down. Not good.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have used Jodys without any problems. the straws/ tubes were short but she sent the longer tubes and I cut them to size.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I use 2oz of LS and 6oz of water. When I used 2.5oz of LS, it was too much soap so I cut back. Who knows, perhaps my LS base is not as diluted as some?

I guess the bottom line is that I'm disappointed that what I ordered (and what was shown and described on the website) is not what I received. When I screw a cover onto something (especially something that came as a set) I expect it to not leak, no matter what I'm putting in it. I should be able to put plain water in it and have it not leak. The foamer cap just doesn't go with the bottle. Period. The idea of telling a customer to put a bit of saran wrap on the bottle of soap they just paid 7 bucks for would really press my customer service skills to pull off. If someone said that to me, I'd walk away and not buy a thing.

And, to top it off, each 'dip stick' needs to be trimmed. They're several inches too long. Nowhere was that on the description, either.

I'm just frustrated.

I agree, though, about WSP's prices. That's why I went with another, seemingly more cost effective, company. They just didn't deliver what they advertised.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Peggy Sue: did you get the foamer top that's in the picture on the website? Or something different?


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Kami - I contacted Jody twice and never got a reply. So, I put a dispute on my credit card. They tried contacting her as well with no response. I've been credited the money I'm out but still have 100 foamers that don't work.

I ended up ordering another 96 foamers through WSP since I knew what they had worked and I was in a pinch. Costly, though.

I'll never use Jody's again which is unfortunate because the other stuff I got from her was fine. (Although her shipping charges were 40% higher than estimated on the website.)


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought bottles and foamer tops from WSP, I find that the top leaks, but from the end not the threads. I tried pushing it down and turning but that was worse. I really like foamers bc they dont put out so much soap that its hard to wash off. So I'll be interested on how you solve this problem. Dorit


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Dorit: I've ordered several hundred foamers from WSP and haven't had a problem. Do you mean that it leaks from the spot where the foamer pump meets the threaded part? In the middle of the cap where the two different white parts meet? I'm not explaining it very well but hopefully you know what I mean.

Here are a couple of pictures of the foamer that I wanted (and ordered) and the foamer that I got:










The one on the left is the one I got; the one on the right is the one I ordered (that's in the picture on the website).










Sorry, I don't know why they're so big and I don't know how to resize!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

These are the same I got in black, it leaks from the tip, the opening.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

So what I'm imagining is that you push down on the foamer, your lather comes out, the pump springs back up and then it dribbles from where the foam was - is that right? When it leaks, is it leaking foam or watery soap?


----------

